# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  La dirección del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear avala la reapertura de Garoña

## F. Lázaro

Buenas noticias. Poquito a poco, pero seguimos avanzando hacia el objetivo final.




> http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...rno_rsoc=TW_CC
> 
> *La dirección del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear avala la reapertura de Garoña*
> *
> Los consejeros deberán ahora dar su visto bueno a la autorización, que estará condicionada a más inversiones*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

embalses al 100% (23-ene-2017),Jonasino (24-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

Usted cree que van a reabrir Garoña?

----------


## F. Lázaro

Garoña se paró por decisión política, no técnica. La vasija está en perfecto estado según los técnicos de General Electrics y Tecnatom. Garoña superó las pruebas de resistencia. Los técnicos del CSN avalan la reapertura de la central. La decisión, vuelve a ser política y empresarial. Espero que por una vez impere el sentido entre los políticos y no primen los votos. Volver a arrancar la central de Garoña significa parar una central de carbón o ciclo combinado, reducir miles de toneladas de CO2 a la atmósmera, evitar la pérdida de muchos puestos de trabajo. Dudo que Nuclenor lleve con la central 4 años abierta y realizando inversiones si no es para seguir operándola.

La central de Monticello, gemela de Garoña y a orillas del Mississippi, tiene permiso para operar hasta los 60 años.

----------

Jonasino (25-ene-2017)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Creo que cuestionar la reapertura de una Central Nuclear, viendo como está ahora la cosa, es meterse aún mas en la boca del lobo. Una central más ahí funcionando, que en este caso son 466MW más, como ha dicho F. Lázaro, significa tener una central de gas o de carbón menos funcionando.

----------

F. Lázaro (25-ene-2017),Jonasino (25-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

Garoña se paró porque no le salían las cuentas con las nuevas tasas. Y fue la empresa Nuclenor quien la paró. No mienta.
Pero me alegra saber que usted piensa que Garoña reabrirá, bueno es saberlo.Poner en marcha las nucleares significa no poder poner más renovables. E indirectamente significa aumentar el CO2, hay estudios que lo demuestran y que están en otro hilo de este foro. Pero como no quieren ver ni oir, lo vuelvo a poner:
Un informe que indica lo contrario a los deseos de alcanzar objetivos medioambientales con la energía nuclear:




> *Los países pro-nucleares de Europa progresan más lentamente en su lucha contra el cambio climático*
> Por José A. Roca - 31/08/2016
> 
> Un nuevo estudio realizado por investigadores de la Universidad de Sussex y la Escuela de Viena de Estudios Internacionales, revela que el progreso en la reducción de las emisiones de carbono y el aumento de las fuentes de energía renovables ha sido mayor en los países que carecen de energía nuclear o en los países con planes para reducir su capacidad nuclear existente.
> 
> Por el contrario, los países con energía nuclear o que apuestan por aumentar su capacidad nuclear están avanzando más lentamente, y han estado por detrás en el desarrollo de la energía eólica y las tecnologías hidroeléctrica y solar con el fin de reducir las emisiones de carbono.
> 
> Los autores del estudio señalan que “es difícil demostrar una relación de causalidad” entre los dos factores, pero sin embargo “el estudio arroja dudas significativas sobre la energía nuclear como respuesta a la lucha contra el cambio climático”.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/lo...bio-climatico/

A ver si esta vez....

Nota: Y si lo quieren ustedes es eliminar centrales de carbón y gas, lo que hace falta es ampliar las tecnologías renovables, pero para ello hay que sustituirlas por las nucleares que ya han terminado su ciclo de vida y son peligrosas.

----------


## Jonasino

> Nota: Y si lo quieren ustedes es eliminar centrales de carbón y gas, lo que hace falta es ampliar las tecnologías renovables, pero para ello hay que sustituirlas por las nucleares que ya han terminado su ciclo de vida y son peligrosas.


Pero que pesado....

----------


## termopar

El pesado, quizás sea usted,.... y aporte usted algo más que sus viñetas, si puede.

----------

